# Dateien im Verzeichnis anzeigen lasssen



## Guest (28. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

im Verzeichnis "C:\test" befinden sich einige Dateien. Ich möchte mir nun mit Hilfe von Java die Namen all dieser Dateien ausgeben lassen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie das geht?


----------



## Atze (28. Feb 2008)

indem du den pfad mit new File(pfad) zu einem Dateiobjekt machst und dir mit list() die namen der enthaltenen dateien holst


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Feb 2008)

diese Klasse dürfte dir helfen:

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/File.html

schau dir die Methoden
isDirectory
listFiles
an


----------



## Malcolm X (28. Feb 2008)

import java.io.*;

public class VerzeichnisInhaltAnzeigen
{
	public static void main (String args[])
	{
	    File f = new File("C:\\test");
	    File[] l = f.listFiles(); 

	    for (int i = 0; i < l.length; i++) 
	    {
	      System.out.println(l_.getPath()); 
	    }
	}
}_


----------



## Malcolm X (28. Feb 2008)

Sorrry hab die Tags vergessen:


```
import java.io.*;

public class VerzeichnisInhaltAnzeigen
{
	public static void main (String args[])
	{
		File f = new File("C:\\test");
	    File[] l = f.listFiles(); 
	    
	    for (int i = 0; i < l.length; i++) 
	    {
	      System.out.println(l[i].getPath()); 
	    }
	}
}
```


----------



## Atze (28. Feb 2008)

^^ ungefähr so meinte ich das 

hieß halt listFiles() und nicht list(), sorry


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Feb 2008)

Atze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hieß halt listFiles() und nicht list(), sorry



naja list() gibts auch, gibt einfach ein String-Array zurück.
Wäre ausreichend wenns nur um die Namen geht.


----------



## Atze (28. Feb 2008)

ui, da hat mich mein gedächtnis doch nicht getrübt


----------

